# Stanley Sweetheart Addicts Anonymous



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I realized today as I was plugging away at my pile of tools to cleanup and or restore that I am officially smitten by that little heart logo.

We have a forum for everything from saws to handplanes but the Sweetheart line spanned the full line of handtools and even hardware during it's short lifespan and I thought it would be nice to have a support group for those of us afflicted with SSHA.

Lets see those Sweethearts!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll get the ball rolling with some porn..

#3









#4









#19









#81









And more on the pile or in the mail… I officially have the sickness..


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good idea. I'll post some up tomorrow, i think i have a few.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't post a picture from my phone, but my bedrock 605 has a sweetheart blade and it's honestly my favorite plane ever!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Smitty, are those vintage sweet heart chisels?


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

AF those are some sweet hand tool porn shots. They make me jealous and salivate at the same time…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Richard, they're the re-issues, highly recommended…


----------



## Andygulfcoast (May 15, 2013)

I'm new to the world of hand tools. I'm on LJ researching what will be my first hand plane purchase.

What distinguishes an SW Stanley from other Stanleys? I see that they have a particular logo, but I assume there must be features or a reputation that makes them desirable?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Sweet Hearts were made at the height of Stanley quality production period, late teens to the twenty's I think.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Andy here is a quote from Virginia Toolworks

Originally used from 1920 to 1935, the "S.W." inside the heart trademark stamp stands for The Stanley Works, and "STANLEY", obviously stands for the rule and level firm. The two companies share lineage. The heart-shape is a memorial to The Stanley Works long-time president, William Hart (1884-1915).
The first version of the logo had "NEW BRITAIN," "CONN. U.S.A." in two lines under the heart, and dates from around 1920. The next version (shown in the photo), dating from 1921-1922, just had "MADE IN U.S.A" below the heart in one line. The final logo, dating from 1923-1932, is similar to the second, but the top of the heart drops inline with the bottom of the notched rectangle. These trademark logos are collectively known as the "sweetheart" logos in the tool collecting world. In the original type studies assigned to mark Stanley's bench plane evolution, these three variations were used across Types 12 through 15.

Sweetheart era tools are usually more desirable today because most people consider the types 10 though 15 (1910-1932), which includes the Sweetheart years, to be the pinnacle of Stanley's plane production quality. Certainly, the slow decline of all bench tools began around WWII and after, as modern industrialization took hold and power tools became the standard. By the time Stanley started using blue japanning in 1960, the entire hand tool industry was in its final throws.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have #3 and a scraper SW


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Here are a couple new acquisitions from this week..

18" #104 Level and a #66 1/2 folding rule


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

There is somethin about dem Sweethearts. They're really the only vintage tool I seek. Of course I'm a type 13 nut:










Ya, I use Hock irons in most, but I still have the sweetheart irons. Some of my bedrocks have the original sweetheart irons. And I've got various SW bevel gauges, levels, scrapers I hoard.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

AF, someone needs to remind you what Anonymous means. After all, this is a public forum. 

I knew Smitty would hone in on that topic title, just like a bird dog.

While the Sweetheart era is newer than most of what I collect, I do have a couple. Have to get pics of them tonight.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

JayT - Shhhhhhh.. don't tell anyone who we are!

I found these today while browsing the bay… what are you guys's thoughts on replacement logo's?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Plane-restoration-/181309838295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a36e893d7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Plane-restoration-type-1-/181309838296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a36e893d8


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Airframer:

A good question:
I guess my response would be: "How do you feel about counterfeit money?"


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

That is the quandary. The item the logo goes on is not counterfeit but the logo is a replacement so does that make it so? Or is it just restoring it to original condition? Darn morality!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

My take is a bit less harsh. I think if you are restoring a plane back to original look and condition and want a decal on the tote, it isn't a problem as long as you disclose that if/when the plane is sold. Just like disclosing if a knob, tote or japanning job is a replacement/restoration and not original.

The problem comes from those people without morals who try to pass off a plane with a replacement decal as all original.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The History Channel has a show American Restoration featuring complete and comprehensive restores of all kinds of things out in Vegas. All decals (if present) are recreated, along with colors from originals. Body work is done, and parts are made when unavailable. Sometimes I don't consider the 'new' object very genuine at all, but in the end it's up to the guy writing the check at delivery.

I personally don't like repro stickers and won't knowingly purchase a tool sporting one. Wish I could tell them apart, but alas…


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, my name is mud. my wife has cut me off from E Bay for 2 months…...it's been a week.

She yells at me if I even look at planes.

any good deals out there?....don't tell me. I don't want to know.


----------



## Andygulfcoast (May 15, 2013)

Mr. Mud…. I wish you lived closer. I don't know ANYONE in my area that is a hand tool enthusiast. Your garage is a thing of beauty. Tool porn at its finest.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I seem to remember an article in FWW sometime back and I thought I saw some lever caps with the SW logo on them being used by the person in the article, but I haven't seen any like that since. Am I just making that up?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Like this (its the new line)


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

JayT & Smitty - I think I fall somewhere in the middle of your 2 thoughts on it. In a way I am tempted because I have had a few with decals remaining that just didn't survive the grime removal process (dem things be delicate! ) but on the other hand I would always know they weren't original.. and that would bug me.

Hi Mud! That Shop!!!

Those of you who own the new "Sweetheart" line products.. how do you like them? Have their been any significant improvements made over their namesakes?

And Smitty.. where do you find all that wonderful SW hardware? That placard is the coolest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought the new SW 60 1/2 last year from Woodcraft with a coupon.

The ol' guy who showed it to me… I forgot his name again, I'm so bad!.... tried to talk me in to buying the wood river instead. I had a nice Stanley collection going and just recently became an avid rabid SW Stanley tool fan. 
I couldn't be convinced as it was on the Buy it NOW list.

I suckered myself in to buying the 9 pc. SW chisel set too. I could've bought a set of real 720s for that much.

But, now I wish I listened to him. It's big and heavy, the edges are sharp and mostly, it's just not comfortable to hold. it's like the round indent - NOT OVAL, is not forward enough to fit right where your finger would be.

It's is well machined, bomb proof, nice adjustments and blade…I guess. I never used it! Ha!

It looks FANTASTIC sitting in top of my oak tool chest. comes with a nice box too.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Started taking this guy apart today. So far every screw/bolt has been firmly seized in place lol. I might have to get my torch out for some of them..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Eric, tried penetrating oil soaking overnight?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Eric, get yourself some Kroil. I believe its only available on-line, but this stuff is the best I've found for seized nuts/bolts. That 358 should end up a great miter box.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

My sweets:









From left to right, 140, 40 1/2, type 13 4c, type 14 7c


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Those look nice OF.

I need to get some penetrating oil, all I have at home is some WD40 which isn't gonna cut it here. I know of at least one set screw on the bottom of the aft upright that will have to be drilled out because it came with the screwdriver slot broken off. I'll have to manufacture a replacement for that. All in all this should be a fun project if it doesn't implode halfway through disassembly lol.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Kevin, nice patina on that 140. Haven't bought one yet. I have the LN version but it's not a Stanley so it doesn't count. Man, are they getting a good buck for those on E bay!

Eric! ...does that saw bring back memories!
I started out learning to install trim with that saw. Like any tool, it was a dance. shimming 45s for a back cut, having to unlatch the saw while holding a casing leg in place, cleaning the cut with a 60 11/2 plane, having to replace the fence, wax the saw and keep it safe from dings and moisture, pulling with a gentle touch while holding weight on the start, long back stroke, steady return, careful not to notch that new mahogany fence deeper, kerfing the back with a knife, careful not to split the long point, back cutting long colonial base, coping the tit, finishing with a rasp and rat tail file. Damn, I'm old.

I built a 2×2 solid oak miter stand for it with 1×4 folding support wings with a sliding stop - that was 1972. They didn't have miter stands back then. We had to build them.

yes, they had power miter boxes but my boss wanted me to learn the basics and, that's what he had. Later, he bought a Rockwell with a wooden fence. But I'll never forget what it was like to use this machine to trim several houses and build kitchen cabinets with it. I still have my old miter box and saw, just like this one.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

@Airframer. You might try Marvel Mystery Oil. There may be something better, nowadays, but it's always worked for me.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mark, any pics of that mitre stand? I have a Goodell Pratt and have been brain storming on a stand for it. Right now I clamp it to my bench and have made risers for supporting long stock. Grade one cuts are started with a knife for a clean edge, especially miters.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Mark, I am really looking forward to making the first cuts with this guy. The only sticking point will be getting the saw sharpened. I have never sharpened a saw before let alone a X-cut saw.. should be fun!


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Hi I'm Bill and I'm "A Sweetheart Addict"...

This is my No. 5 SW its the first one I owned, two more SW marked tools are soaking and I'll have one or two more next week, I'll post pics after they are cleaned up…


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Kevin, I still have the stand.
I use it with an old 10" Makita miter box for flooring but the guard broke and the blade is like, 3 inches from your trigger hand so I don't like to let anyone use it. But yea, that stand is still around!

It's so simple in it's design, easy to take the wings off, very light weight, adjust the legs by moving it back and forth. I used some 4" antique brass hinges to connect the wings. The hinge pins had finials for little handles.

It originally had a 1×2 back screwed on the wings for the sliding stop but they were removed, didn't need it.










Here's my dusty miter saw….now I want to restore it!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

AF - if you have Acetone and Automatic Transmission Fluid, mix it 50/50. That, per proven experiments has the best penetrating ability of any of them out there. In a far second come Kroil and a close third is actually liquid wrench. If that doesn't work after a few applications over a week or so, then the torch is your next bet.

Edit, this WILL eat paint - not sure about Jappaning.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Stef, Mongo like bevel!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Stef that bevel gauge is sweet!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice Stef.. I gots me one of dem too! It still needs a bit of cleaning though..



















But I REALLY like that awl!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Penetrating Stats


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Sounds good Todd.. I'll get some of that mixed up and give it a go.

In the mean time the saga continues… Got home from work and started back up working on the back upright. I decided to try and unscrew the bar from the base so I could flip the box over and work on the bottom. I gave it a twist and the damn threaded end snapped off!



















And here is the broken set screw on the same upright..










This end of the swing arm has been brazed back on previously so I am really considering just finding another swing arm assembly but in the mean time anyone know where i can find a new upright? *mumblegrumblemumble


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

No. 191 Rabbet Plane and my No. 52 Spokeshave…

I'll probably clean them up a bit more but its good for now.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

AF - that really sucks. Sorry.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Hey Eric I still have the uprights for a 358. It is not the sweetheart model so not sure if they fit. They look the same. I'll get some dimensions and photos tomorrow. Somewhere on the miter box of your dreams thread I've got photos.
Jim


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

The ones on mine are 13 3/4" long (including the bottom threaded portion) and 7/16" diameter. Can't see why they would be any different SW or not really. I don't suppose you have the part it screws into as well?


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Hi Airframer…

I like the SW tools, very nice…

I wanted to mention I saw a pic of your tat…

I like it, very fitting, it reminds me of WWII nose art.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, I have a few of them. I've been collecting some of the classic Sailor Jerry tats for a while now. It has been a year or so since my last one and I'm starting to get the urge to get pricked again ;-)

Once I get out of the Navy and they no longer have a say in it I plan to get sleeves done but till then.. above the elbow they shall stay (mostly  )


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been entertaining the idea of getting either my favorite plane as a tattoo with the SW logo on the iron. Ridiculous? Probably.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Found I had two other SW's:


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's some stuff from my menagerie:








Two #45 SW Planes








couple of SW#5's








A #60 w/ 2 SW cutters,








A #127 SW Liberty Trannie, and a #28SW Trannie








A #24 Trannie, w/ extra SW cutter,








A #80 SW Scraper,








Boxwood rule and Marking gauge, NO I didn't drill that hole!!








A #3 still in what's left of the box,








A new #4 in box
Gonna look for more stuff!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's a SW #102 Stanley level with decal, and my #604 1/2 SW plane.


----------



## arangov3 (Jan 19, 2014)

There are a lot of nice planes here to bad my Stanley are earlier types


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Airframer, you do not need a new upright, drill this one out, tap it and install a stud or use a capscrew


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Airframer: I wonder if Stanley #12-060 or Stanley #50 swingarms would work? I got 'em in my junkpile.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I do not have any before photos because I didn't think it had a chance. I paid a buck at a flea market.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Y'know, it's a shame that the SweetHeart logo was only applied to the cutters. I just noticed that two of my #78s have SW cutters, one of which is probably too short to stand another sharpening. Why didn't Stanley emboss the heart logo into the bodies somewhere, instead of a consumable component? I guess some of their new planes are like that, but it would be hard for sure to tell if a vintage Stanley tool was originally a SW or not if the cutter has been changed out.
I discovered a SW cutter in one of my Handyman planes, I wonder how many I've passed over that might have had specific better parts slapped in?


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

eye candy, respond for price list.
http://wichita.craigslist.org/tld/4280992944.html

several near mint condition.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

ksSlim: gawd, I hope there's glass between the browsers and the planes!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I went rust hunting yesterday and picked up an old superior warranted rip saw and saw an old #5 with a corrugated sole. I was going to let it slide because it had a busted tote, but then I noticed it had a sweet heart iron that was really full. I definitely didn't need another #5 but it was in pretty good shape except for the tote so I asked the old guy what he would take for the two. I ended up spending 30 bucks for both, which in this area was a decent price.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

These came in today…

605 Type 7 SW Bedrock and a SW marked No.12 Cabinet Scraper…

Its funny I had wanted to get a 605 in good shape then I overlooked that this one had the Stanley logo on the lever cap which turned out to be correct, didn't even notice until I had it…

O Well, I'll just get a matching 604 of the same type.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Been kinda quiet around here lately.. Lets liven this up a bit.

Toolbox of SW tools on eBay right now.. not a bad price so far really

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-Rare-Stanley-No-905-Sweetheart-Tool-Chest-With-Tools-Vintage-1923-/131155854886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e897f8626

Also a couple SW restores done here this month.. more on deck too.


----------

